# Extra spacer in 10 speed 105 cassette?



## Cramps_Tardstrong (May 25, 2011)

So I'm working on swapping triple for compact double on my GF primary ride. I decided to upgrade the wheelset as well (Alex Rims are shyte) - found a set of Mavic Aksium on CL for a good price so I hopped on them. Well, I went to install the Shimano 105 11/28 cassette on the new wheelset and there's free play in the whole assembly. It's as if another spacer is needed. Yes, I did install the primary spacer and cog spacers as specified.

Is it possible this hub is an 11 speed or what's the deal? Do ya'all suppose I could just stick another spacer against the hub and spider to compensate for the extra space? I'm thinking this is what I should do but want to get some input before going through the motions.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

You need the 1.3mm spacer that should come with the Mavic wheel, plus the additional standard 1mm Shimano spacer for 10 speeds hubs. You might be able to get away with 2 x 1mm spacers instead. Once you tighten it up it should be obvious whether there is any free play in the assembly, and whether you engaged enough threads to hold it together. Remember to adjust RD limits and cable tension afterwards as the chain-line might be slightly different to the last wheelset. Also check the brake centering in case of a slight change in dish.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

UKbloke is correct, Aksium wheels come w/ a spacer to be used in addition to the shimano spacer. May want to contact the seller for this.


----------



## Cramps_Tardstrong (May 25, 2011)

Alright, thanks for the advice! I'll take your advice and contact the seller. Though, I suppose he's used the spacer for the new Mavic set he got. I'm also going to contact my LBS and see if they have or can get the appropriate spacer. You wouldn't happen to have any suggestions where I might try? I'm local to San Jose/Palo Alto area.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MAVIC-ED11-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4cf42f3770

I believe this is what you're looking for.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Or here. I think I was wrong about the thickness - it sounds like it is a 1.75mm spacer. Another possibility is to use a 2mm spacer or two standard Shimano 1mm spacers, in addition to the one that you already have. Any good bike store should be able to help you out with these, or order from QBP if they don't have them to hand.


----------

